# Chattooga County



## andlan17 (Aug 12, 2012)

Some Chattooga County bucks


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 13, 2012)

not bad drew...i havent checked my trail cams yet but have seen a few gooduns eating apples...where do you hunt?


----------



## andlan17 (Aug 15, 2012)

ive got several places around the county, but those are a few miles from menlo. im checkin my camera friday evening or saturday morning. i have only checked it once since i put it out in middle of june. its been out about a month since i last checked it.


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah i havent checked mine, aint had much time, me and my wife had a little baby girl 5 weeks ago so trying to hurry up and get work done before sept. 8


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 23, 2012)

few from the cam...


----------



## andlan17 (Aug 23, 2012)

you got some studs there. excellent deer for chattooga county. Ill be checkin my camera tomorrow and hangin a stand. i just got permission to bowhunt a piece of property my dad and i use to hunt when i was younger. it was logged several years ago so i think it will be a good place. congrats on the baby girl.


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks man, yeah thats the first time i have checked it his yr im interested to check it again, got a lot of pics of yotes too


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 25, 2012)

yote


----------



## mtstephens18 (Aug 27, 2012)

checked cam today , only had two bucks but both had no velvet at all, both hard horned.    and also found some bear poo and a bear track on different parts of the property


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Sep 1, 2012)

superman like to come hunting with ya lol


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 3, 2012)

anybody gonna be hunting pigeon this weekend? we always have a big camp of about 30 men beside the lake down in the hole. If anybody wants to stop by to grab a bite and fellowship feel free to join us. all good ol christian folks, feel free to stop in. Ask for Jesse.


----------



## andlan17 (Sep 11, 2012)

anybody have any luck this weekend?
I saw 3 does on saturday morning and 3 during the afternoon hunt. still got meat in the freezer so i am just after antlers right now. my trail cam got stolen where i was gettin pics of that nice 8 so i dont know what he is doin right now. i didnt hunt that property last weekend, but i think im gonna hunt it hard this weekend and see if i can get a shot at him.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 11, 2012)

i didnt see anything this weekend , i really thought i would kill one in the spot i was hunting , so i dont know what happened


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 13, 2012)

anybody do any good?


----------



## andlan17 (Sep 14, 2012)

saw some does on saturday morning and evening, but im after antlers right now. still got meat in the freezer. heading home after work to hunt this weekend. did yall have any luck up on pigeon?


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 18, 2012)

buddy killed a 6 pointer, i seen a few does and fawns but thats about it. found a pretty good bit of bear sign, and killed a rattlesnake.


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 18, 2012)

buddys 6 pt and the rattlesnake i killed


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 2, 2012)

anybody have any luck? ive seen deer everytime in the woods, missed a doe at 50 yards, bout ready to get the smokepole out


----------



## ssw (Oct 21, 2012)

*chattooga*

whats deer doing down towards floyd chattooga line


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 22, 2012)

ssw said:


> whats deer doing down towards floyd chattooga line



dont know, a few deer seen on the club this weekend, my dad killed a doe out of my stand at 11:30 yesterday.   i havent got to hunt at all this weekend, but im on vacation this week and i plan on hunting as much as possible


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 24, 2012)

killed a doe with the smokepole wknd b4 last, and seen a giant but he spooked when i tried to stop him. Didnt get to go last wknd, but im hitn it hard this wknd.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 25, 2012)

superman1275 said:


> killed a doe with the smokepole wknd b4 last, and seen a giant but he spooked when i tried to stop him. Didnt get to go last wknd, but im hitn it hard this wknd.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 25, 2012)

waiting on this one....


----------



## andlan17 (Oct 26, 2012)

that one is a stud. I havent got to hunt since the middle of sept. but im plannin on huntin this afternoon and saturday morning.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 26, 2012)

my dad killed a decent 8 point this morning, tight racked , but decent mass.. he was cruising for does , his neck was huge , and his hocks were black as they could be.


----------



## cathooker (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Guys...hope all is well. Congrats to Superman on the new baby. I did not bowhunt this year. Smoked a big ole Chattooga county doe during the M/L season. I've only been once since rifle season opened. I've got some fresh meat and I am staying out of my honey hole until the bucks start running the does. Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 2, 2012)

got doe#2 last weekend, she was an old doe and probably only field dressed 60 lbs, barely did have any teeth left


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 15, 2012)

anybody seeing any chasing?


----------



## SwingDinger (Nov 16, 2012)

i killed a spike yesterday in gordon and its glands was black and stinking as could be. shot him while he was on the search


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 18, 2012)

my dad killed a 4 pt this morning that was cruising, and my uncle missed a goodun yesterday, but we havent seen any chasing yet on our properties


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got this 8 pt saturday. It's not the biggest that i've killed but definately the most exciting one that i've ever killed. I seen him cruising across the top of a ridge walking away from me at 300 yards. So i hit my grunt call as loud as i possibly could along with my bleat can several times, and he turned and came to me on a string...40 yards! It was just like a hunting show. i have called several in blind over the years, but I have never seen one that was that far away and called him in. I was pumped! On the other hand my brother killed 2 coyotes friday, and i seen 20+ does all weekend, and the only bucks i seen was a 3 pt and the 8 pt i killed, with neither of them chasing....anybody seeing any chasing?


----------



## ssw (Nov 28, 2012)

*good jo*

congrats


----------



## andlan17 (Nov 29, 2012)

nice deer, your doin better than me haha. i hunted all over thankgiving break and all i saw was 3 tails runnin away from me. im not seein anything at all.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Nov 30, 2012)

Congratulations on both your deer and the coyotes.


----------



## cathooker (Dec 1, 2012)

Lot's of rutting activity in the Southwest part of the county. I have'nt seen "the" buck yet. Seen lot's of smaller ones. Killed two does with muzzleloader, killed two with my rifle. My partner n me combined to see 28 does n 2 bucks this morning. We have meat in the freezer so now it's time for some antlers!


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 3, 2012)

my buddy killed this mature buck yesterday with his bow in lyerly. He was chasing does. 4 on one side and just a main beam/spike on the other.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 21, 2012)

anybody seeing any deer movement? gonna try to tough it out in the wind in the morning


----------



## cathooker (Jan 12, 2013)

How did you guys do this year? I killed one doe in Ga. and four in Alabama. I let a lot of good bucks walk this year....it was really hard for me to do. I saw one really big one that got by me too quick and could not get a shot. I had one at 25 yards and let him walk and now that as I look back I realize I should have shot him. My best day, I sat all day and saw 9 antlered bucks, 6 does, 2 button heads and one that I could not tell what sex it was. I saw lot's of chasing, scraping and rubs this year, More so than in years past.


----------



## superman1275 (Jan 21, 2013)

i killed an 8 pt and 2 does on 3 different properties in chattooga co,  and killed a 6 pt and a 4 pt on crockford pigeon mtn wma in walker co, seen a lot of deer this year and seen a few giants , but just couldnt seal the deal, but killed 5 deer so still had a great season


----------

